# Virtual MIDI patchbay and filter (alternative to Bome) ?



## Fredeke (May 3, 2019)

Yo

Does anyone have a virtual MIDI patch bay to recommend ?
I'd like to route some ports to some others from inside the computer (which is Win10).
If it does merges, it's even better.

I'm currently using Bome's MIDI Translator, but it's a bugbag and I'm fed up with it.

In fact, the translator thing (= filtering or modifying MIDI messages on the fly) is a needed feature too, but maybe it will take another app for that. It's ok if one app doesn't do it all.

If it's free, it's great. Otherwise, it's ok too.


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 4, 2019)

http://en.soundigy.com/midipatchbay.php


----------



## Fredeke (May 4, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> http://en.soundigy.com/midipatchbay.php


Looks good. I'll check it out. And it's free 

I see they also make a MIDI Processor, which should cover the other half of my needs, and a MIDI Lab, which is kind of both a Patchbay and a Processor in modular form.
Those are not free though, but Soundigy looks like a small company from Poland making useful products that you'd want to support. I'll definitely check out the demos.


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 4, 2019)

There are other things out there too keep googling for free stuff first


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 4, 2019)

I've been on mac for a while so I haven't really been following what is available for PC...but here are some old favorites that might do what you need to do. what do you need to do anyway?

http://www.bewaryprods.com/software/products/TransMIDIfier/index.html

http://www.midiox.com

https://www.yofiel.com/downloads/audio-apps/midi-patchbay-for-windows-10

http://www.hermannseib.com/vsthost.htm - This one is a VST host, but you could put VST midi plugins inside that do whatever you want

https://www.osar.fr/protoplug/ - put inside VST host above to script anything you want

https://mountainutilities.eu/miditools



On mac the two biggies that I know about to do this sort of thing are:

http://www.bewaryprods.com/software/products/TransMIDIfier/index.html

http://www.subtlesoft.square7.net/MidiPipe.html


----------



## soundigy (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi guys,

I can help with Soundigy products (as I'm the owner). MIDI Lab is in an early stage and there are still maaany features that I want to add and the UI definitely needs some tweaks (however the processing engine is stable and working without issues), though I would love to hear from You what can be done/changed to fit Your needs. If needed, I can provide some licenses for the MIDI Processor / MIDI Lab free of charge (especially if You can provide some feedback about using these apps).

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Fredeke (Jun 25, 2019)

Sorry guys I've been away from the thread. However I am reinstalling my workstation from scratch, so I'm back on the lookout for a solution.



Dewdman42 said:


> what do you need to do anyway?





soundigy said:


> I can help with Soundigy products (as I'm the owner). MIDI Lab is in an early stage and there are still maaany features that I want to add and the UI definitely needs some tweaks (however the processing engine is stable and working without issues), though I would love to hear from You what can be done/changed to fit Your needs. If needed, I can provide some licenses for the MIDI Processor / MIDI Lab free of charge (especially if You can provide some feedback about using these apps).



What I need to do is this - basically 2 things :

- I have many (and I mean many) hardware MIDI ports because my studio is a fat hardware synth orgy. However the issue would be the same if I had only one: in Windows, not two applications can open the same port simultaneously. That is a problem for several reasons - suffices to say I need several applications to recieve from or send to sometimes the same hardware port at the same time. That was no problem on Mac, but it is one of Windows' limitation that really bothers me. So, I would need a matrix patch that can also create (many) virtual ports. Thus, each application could open a different virtual port, and then the patch would merge the virtual ports to one hardware port (or split an hardware port to several virtual ones)

- I need a MIDI processor (a the very least a MIDI filter) I can insert between ports. The most urgent application for that would be: set a virtual port as surface control in my DAW -> filter out fader messages coming from the DAW to that port -> forward the resulting MIDI to the actual surface control's hardware port. And the ability to turn that processor/filter on and off easily, so I can disable the surface's motorfaders when I need it to be absolutely silent.
And because control surface messages doesn't go through tracks in a typical DAW (barring complex contortions - sure), a VST MIDI processor won't help.

Bome's MIDI Translator does all this (although a maximum of 5 virtual ports is a bit cheap), but it is too buggy for the heart of my workstation it needs to be.

@soundigy: I would love to beta test your products.


----------

